# I did it!



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

I had to see what all the hype was about. I will put it to use on Tuesday.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Your addicted now. Say good bye to all your extra cash.


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

Same here- joined the club this week. This baby is a few days old.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

But I will say it looks like your starting out right. The ETS 125 is a great little sander and I use mine mostly on drywall patches when I'm working dustless. Wish I had gotten the midi vac though. My CT26 is a great vac, but it's a little large for the type of work I do. And I STILL have to get a RO90. 

Great combo for starting out and I'm sure you won't be disappointed.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

I ho-hummed around about it for a long time. 

Woke up this morning and my wife talked me into it. Yep, my wife!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

epretot said:


> I ho-hummed around about it for a long time.
> 
> Woke up this morning and my wife talked me into it. Yep, my wife!


She's a good woman. You should keep her around. :jester:


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> But I will say it looks like your starting out right. The ETS 125 is a great little sander and I use mine mostly on drywall patches when I'm working dustless. Wish I had gotten the midi vac though. My CT26 is a great vac, but it's a little large for the type of work I do. And I STILL have to get a RO90.
> 
> Great combo for starting out and I'm sure you won't be disappointed.


Good to hear about the ETS 125. I hoped that would be good for knocking down stipple and hitting patches.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

epretot said:


> Good to hear about the ETS 125. I hoped that would be good for knocking down stipple and hitting patches.


It's perfect. I did a super high end home this past winter and keeping everything clean was PARAMOUNT to masking this job successful. I couldn't have done it as well without my sander and attached vac.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

Loving the festool set-up! Sanded a large foyer prior to repair. Sanded the patches too. Better than I imagined. 

Only problem is the hose is too short. I would like another 10 feet. Does it make more sense to purchase a cleaning kit and use adapter to reduce back down.

Perhaps I should have a duplicate hose like the one it came with.

Any ideas?


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

epretot said:


> Loving the festool set-up! Sanded a large foyer prior to repair. Sanded the patches too. Better than I imagined.
> 
> Only problem is the hose is too short. I would like another 10 feet. Does it make more sense to purchase a cleaning kit and use adapter to reduce back down.
> 
> ...



You can get the adapters to fit two hoses together. 


Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk.com


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

They sell a 24' hose and couple other sizes. Look on the website.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

cdpainting said:


> They sell a 24' hose and couple other sizes. Look on the website.


Yeah, I realize that. Just thought it made more sense to buy a cleaning kit with a hose. Is there a negative to using different size hoses?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

epretot said:


> Yeah, I realize that. Just thought it made more sense to buy a cleaning kit with a hose. Is there a negative to using different size hoses?


That's exactly what I did. Bought the cleaning kit and the adapter Festool sells to join the two together. The extra length also makes cleaning a job site much easier with the added length.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> That's exactly what I did. Bought the cleaning kit and the adapter Festool sells to join the two together. The extra length also makes cleaning a job site much easier with the added length.


I did the same. Word of advise, the piece festool sells to join the two hoses together is NOT anti-static. I was using it sanding some real high areas and was getting the chit shocked out of me. Told the dealer and that was the reason.

To keep it antistatic for sanding you have to change the smaller end of the large hose to both end the same and buy a sleeve to join the two. Problem solved, except you can only use the big hose prior to the little one, rendering it useless on its own.

Not Antistatic










How to join the two hoses.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

epretot said:


> Yeah, I realize that. Just thought it made more sense to buy a cleaning kit with a hose. Is there a negative to using different size hoses?


The only negative I have with the larger hoses is storing them and the price of them. Very expensive.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

cdpainting said:


> The only negative I have with the larger hoses is storing them and the price of them. Very expensive.


The sustainer for the cleaning kit is double sized so the hose can fit in. :yes:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks guys. That helps me a lot.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

cdpainting said:


> The only negative I have with the larger hoses is storing them and the price of them. Very expensive.


Unlike the other Festool products??


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Gough said:


> Unlike the other Festool products??


A 24' hose is lust about same price as a RO125


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Rbriggs82 said:


> The sustainer for the cleaning kit is double sized so the hose can fit in. :yes:
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


I can't spend any more money on Festool  Carly said I bought enough toys this year and no more.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

cdpainting said:


> I can't spend any more money on Festool  Carly said I bought enough toys this year and no more.


You shouldn't have given her top billing in the company's name:whistling2:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

cdpainting said:


> I can't spend any more money on Festool  Carly said I bought enough toys this year and no more.


You have created a production machine that can bang out intensive ext strip work in 300 hours. 

Rage against the machine!

Tell Carly it won't be some suck up Behr trip that gets her on her next vaca!


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I guess I can't complain we are trading in 2 RO150's and grabbing a RO125, RO90 and DTS400 :thumbup:. $25.00 out of pocket for the total deal. I am getting new toys :thumbup:
We will have those first thing in the morning.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

cdpainting said:


> I guess I can't complain we are trading in 2 RO150's and grabbing a RO125, RO90 and DTS400 :thumbup:. $25.00 out of pocket for the total deal. I am getting new toys :thumbup:
> We will have those first thing in the morning.


Grabbing some new tools, tossin the crew some coin...

:thumbup:


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I finally got my RO on Monday and put that bad boy to work. Couldn't believe have powerful it was. 

Ate this nasty caked up Latex stain right off this porch. There was so many layers trying to chemical strip it would've been a nightmare. 



















:thumbup:


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

I used mine for the first time today. Unbelievably powerful. 

Spent 300 more dollars last night for cleaning kit and connectors to lengthen hose. I should be good for a while.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

epretot said:


> I used mine for the first time today. Unbelievably powerful.
> 
> Spent 300 more dollars last night for cleaning kit and connectors to lengthen hose. I should be good for a while.


I hope you took my advise on how to connect the two hoses in post #14 otherwise you'll be in for a shocking experience. :yes:


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I finally got my RO on Monday and put that bad boy to work. Couldn't believe have powerful it was.
> 
> Ate this nasty caked up Latex stain right off this porch. There was so many layers trying to chemical strip it would've been a nightmare.
> 
> ...


Are these truly dustproof? I have never seen one used in person, and am very curious.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

SemiproJohn said:


> Are these truly dustproof? I have never seen one used in person, and am very curious.


No other power tools on the market are as dust proof as festool are.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

epretot said:


> I used mine for the first time today. Unbelievably powerful.
> 
> Spent 300 more dollars last night for cleaning kit and connectors to lengthen hose. I should be good for a while.


What were you working on?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I finally got my RO on Monday and put that bad boy to work. Couldn't believe have powerful it was.
> 
> Ate this nasty caked up Latex stain right off this porch. There was so many layers trying to chemical strip it would've been a nightmare.
> 
> ...


That's a good idea you have there, zip tie the cord to the hose. I have to do that.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

SemiproJohn said:


> Are these truly dustproof? I have never seen one used in person, and am very curious.


Pretty much. The only time you'll kick up some dust is if the sander isn't flush against the surface or you're along an edge where the pad hangs over. :yes:


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

cdpainting said:


> What were you working on?


I used it on a garage door to knock down some paint build-up where the panels meet. Worked great.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I hope you took my advise on how to connect the two hoses in post #14 otherwise you'll be in for a shocking experience. :yes:


Yes, I did exactly as you suggested. Pieces arrive Monday.


----------

